# how would my puppies look like?



## ghetto child (Feb 25, 2011)

i have a black with white chest female american pitbull her mom was a red nose and the dad a blue nose.. and i have a gray with white chest male full blue nose short and stocky.. how would there puppies look like?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They would look like every other randomly bred unneeded litter.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

agreed, have you bred them and why would you pair them together? besides your male looks like an am bully and the female doesnt , what are there peds? and that female looks pretty young, how old are they?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

the fact your asking should say everything...


----------



## ghetto child (Feb 25, 2011)

the female is 1 year ritenow she was 6 months on the pics, and my male is a year and 3 months.. and the female is already prego, i just want to kno how the would come out.. like the mom or the dad?? nothing more nothing less


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well they are going to come out like the mom and dad, with terrible structure.... And please... buy your dog a collar instead of using that horrible chain.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dude are you freaking serious??? You want us to tell you about your own dogs? And what the litter would look like? Is this a joke?? If you need a stranger on the internet to tell you about your own breeding you don't need to be breeding ANYTHING !!! Please do your dog's a favor it's called spay and neuter. You don't have breeding quality animals they are just pets and you don't breed pets there is already an over population of homeless shelter pets in the world. Furthermore you would be producing mutts because one looks like an American Bully and the other one looks like an APBT/Staff.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ghetto child said:


> the female is 1 year ritenow she was 6 months on the pics, and my male is a year and 3 months.. and the female is already prego, i just want to kno how the would come out.. like the mom or the dad?? nothing more nothing less


How unfortunate.:flush:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It's a shame you bred them already, that male is not an American pit bull terrier he looks more like an American bully. Do you have pedigrees or did you just bred two random dogs? Sorry I know you're new here and this will not make you popular. Now if you can learn from your mistake and learn what it takes to really breed good quality animals then you will be bettering the breed. Right now it looks just like a BYB at this point so i hope you stick around and learn.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Dude are you freaking serious??? You want us to tell you about your own dogs? And what the litter would look like? Is this a joke?? If you need a stranger on the internet to tell you about your own breeding you don't need to be breeding ANYTHING !!! Please do your dog's a favor it's called spay and neuter. You don't have breeding quality animals they are just pets and you don't breed pets there is already an over population of homeless shelter pets in the world. Furthermore you would be producing mutts because one looks like an American Bully and the other one looks like an APBT/Staff.


:goodpost: at this point id suggest spay and abort.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

It's been a while since we had one of these... The best course of action would be to spay the female and abort this litter. Of course, you don't want to hear that, though. The fact that you're telling us what colour their noses are tells me you have no business owning one dog let alone a breeding pair.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

if you mix a red nose with a blue nose you get a purple nose with 1000$ blood dont you ?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I smell a troll.

And a BYB. Do not want. Poor dogs. Animal abuse in it's finest.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

motocross308 said:


> if you mix a red nose with a blue nose you get a purple nose with 1000$ blood dont you ?


No, no, no. The rednose waters down the bluenose so it's more like $500 blood.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ugh the worlds a ghetto .. Nice signature dude. Better breed the hell out of your dogs why you can it's a sure way to get out of the ghetto. I am sorry but this crap pisses me off. I bet your hoping for a whole litter of blues so you can sell them for 5,000 a pop. Breeding dog's for a living what a fast and sad way to make a living. You should be ashamed of yourself. This crap should be against the law!!!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Probably ugly as hell, judging by the parents....


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

all that mess for a buck.... Why dont you start with a decent collar and work your way from there.. poor dogs. Is that a mange spot on the females nose btw?... just asking.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

NVM.... video not family friendly.... will post in VIP...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I really hope your prepared for a c section if things go wrong , she is wayyy to young to breed a female should be 2 years at the least. you run a higher chance of the female not being a good mom because she isnt mature enough to handle it and can neglest or treat the pups rough making it to where you have to bottle feed and its a HUGE job round the clock , no sleep. There are a ton of threads on here as to how to care for a pregnant bitch and what to be prepared with for whelping, an d care of mom and pups after birth. im assuming this is a 1st litter ? Not much we can do to eductae you about breeding and change your mind now but we can help and make sure mom is getting proper nutrition and care right now. what are you feeding her? any prenatal vitamins, any supplements? have you whelped a litter before ever? is she up to date on all her immunizations? worming? do you have a good vet lined up for csection if needed and the after birth check up she will need? I hope we havent run you off but this really wasnt an ideal breeding too bad you didnt come talk to us before this was done. how far along is she? you can terminate at 30 days safely and maybe reconsider what you are breeding.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> NVM.... video not family friendly.... will post in VIP...


aww... humph


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

you should hide the dogs gaping flaws with bling!
you know , some spinners , a couple gold teeth and a wife beater to go with the chain !
then he really be ghetto yo


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

motocross308 said:


> you should hide the dogs gaping flaws with bling!
> you know , some spinners , a couple gold teeth and a wife beater to go with the chain !
> then he really be ghetto yo


lmao :rofl::clap:


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

Most will be brindle..

I agree. Spay and abort. Very 'bad' structure.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

Wingman said:


> Probably ugly as hell, judging by the parents....


LOL!! Too funny..


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I smell a troll


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

You know that's how we do in the GHETTO. We breed for no reason to make money and sell our pups to more irresponsible owners. Vicious cycle! 

I think troll as well.......:roll:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I think you should have done a whole bunch of research before doing this breeding. First off, the female is only a pup and should not have been bred. 

Blue nose is not a bloodline nor type of pit bull and neither is red nose. Those are colors.

Who knows what the pups will look like.... You'd have to know the bloodlines/ exactly what's behind the dogs to even start to figure that out.

The male doesn't fit the APBT standard.

You can't judge anything off those pup pictures of the female besides she is cute.

You may think people are being harsh, but there are too many pits in shelters to just do random breeding.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

your fixin to learn alot about health issues and your gunna end up with a whole bunch of dogs that you cant sell. structure is totally inferior for the breed. take the mom to a vet and get real pro advice about how bad it is to breed her at such a young age. spay abort is gunna be cheaper than trying to make this breeding work right. 
I have to add-
Do your research and try to make well informed decisions. Many of us have had accidental breedings so dont hesitate to ask questions


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he removed the 2nd pic, the one of the female with mange? doesnt seem like he wants to learn at all just wanted a quick answer so he could advertise 'blue' or 'red' pitbull pups for sale before they born lol.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> he removed the 2nd pic, the one of the female with mange? doesnt seem like he wants to learn at all just wanted a quick answer so he could advertise 'blue' or 'red' pitbull pups for sale before they born lol.


This. ^^^

What a load of 

I see this kind of stuff in the ghetto where I live and I can't stand it..


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

In the county I live in, over 9000 pitbulls are put to sleep each year...just in my county...because of people like you....


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh but r0ckaholic. I am sure he already has homes lined up for all 6 to 9 puppies who will be born and the owners will never ever give them away.... (sarcasm)


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Your puppies gonna look ghetto, child. All jokes aside, without having done credible pedigree research, you have no idea what you're getting.


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

i had an accident litter not too long ago and ended up $2,500 outta pocket from vet bills and 9 dead pups im half glad they didnt make it tho coz my bitch being a pup herself i wasnt looking forward to all the bottle feeding nd all that and im hell glad i got her spayed while undergoing her emergensy (sp) c-section i hope you got enough coin to be prepaired for something bad to happen id suggest spay and abort while ya can alot more goes into doing your own breeding its more than just letting your dogs tie up waiting 60 days and hey presto $$$ signs are born


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Ghetto Child, you have a LOT to learn about the breed. I do mean A LOT.

First of all, your breeding babies. Dogs should NOT be bred until they are 2 years old as LEAST. Until their bodies are growing, always changing and it's NOT healthy fr them to bred. More so on a first heat. That's when the females body does most of it's changing. It's like having a pregnant 10-13yr old human. Yes they can do it fine, but it's not healthy at all and they can have long lasting effects on the mother and father of the puppies.

Secondly, I'm sorry you've been given bad information. There is no such thing is "blue nose" and "red nose". Those are just colors and mean nothing about the dog. It doesn't make them any more "rare". It's not like a dog with a red nose is a different breed of Pit Bulls then the blue nosed pit bulls are. They are all the same breed, but different colors. It's the most common lie Backyard Breeders tell to people who don't know any better. Anyone who breeds for a certain color of Pit Bull, you should run from, very very fast. It's NOT a good thing to breed only for certain colors.

As for breed, as someone mentioned, that boy you posted isn't an American Pit Bull Terrier. Yes you might have a copy of the Ped that says it is, but it isn't anymore. There is a newer breed out there called "American Bully" which your dog is closer to. The American Bully Registry check them out.

Any forum online that you get on that has good breeders on it (and this forum has some of the best of the best APBT breeders on here) you'll get the reception you did. Honestly you have a LOT to learn, and if your willing to open you mind, there is a LOT of information here you can learn. Yes I would spay/abort this litter. Your female is too young to be bred and depending on the females structure, if she's smaller then your male at all, your going to have a very dangerous whelping. You are going to need to be on top of it as she gets closer to whelping and make sure you save up enough for an emergency c-section and have a Vet on call for it (it ALWAYS happens on a weekend or late at night).

Stick around and read why people are so passionate about their dogs. LEARN, and don't repeat your same mistakes twice.


----------



## NickyZ (Mar 24, 2011)

seems like someone trollin just to piss people off...no reason to even be responding


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

And if you aren't a troll then I wish you would be and this whole breeding would be a joke. But to breed when you yourself are uneducated in the breed ( because it looks like you got a Am Bully not an APBT) is pretty irresponsible and "ghetto." I hope you're ready for what awaits for you and I HOPE you have the money to bottle feed those pups if it comes down to that. And I hope this really teaches you a lesson and you learn from this experience, it's not all about making a quick buck. If it's money you're doing this for I suggest get a job. A REAL job.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

And with that this thread is dead


----------

